# Messing around with poems



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

this was my facebook status that i came up with..but I think its poem worthy

There is no success without pain, no victory without the tears. When its just you and your horse nothing else matters. The hurt, the pain, the tears all lead to the greatest success...love. ♥


----------

